# Australia sees fewer visitors arriving from overseas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A higher Australian dollar and the continued weak global economic backdrop have resulted in fewer people from abroad visiting the country, it is claimed. The latest figures from the Australian Bureau of Statistics show that growth in tourism revenue has been mainly driven by solid growth in the domestic sector. There was slower growth in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia sees fewer visitors arriving from overseas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

